# Auf Karpfen in Roermond



## Shivasmoon (4. April 2011)

Ich wollte nächste Woche mal für ein paar Tage nach Roermond und  wegen der Schonzeit mal versuchen einen Karpfen zu fangen...dass mir jetzt keiner seinen Hotspot verrät ist mir klar....allerdings wäre es nett wenn ihr mir ein paar tips geben könntet. Bei der großen Wasserfläche fällt es mir schwer einen guten Platz zu finden. Wollte gern mit einer Posenrute und einer Grundrute mit Mais und Boilies mein Glück versuchen...bin für jeden Tip dankbar!!!!


----------



## QWERTZ (4. April 2011)

*AW: Auf Karpfen in Roermond*

Servus,

ich schick Dir ne PN...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (4. April 2011)

*AW: Auf Karpfen in Roermond*

Quatsch nicht zuviel Marcel    Ich glaube, ich weiß, was du schreibst


----------



## QWERTZ (4. April 2011)

*AW: Auf Karpfen in Roermond*

Ne glaub ich nicht, da waren wir nämlich noch nicht zusammen. 

Und da stehen, gerade bei schönem Wetter, oft Karpfen.
Aber die sind uns doch egal Thomas. Die darf ruhig jemand anderes fangen.#6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (4. April 2011)

*AW: Auf Karpfen in Roermond*

Wir sind zusammen??? Ich wusste es schon immer....aber warum hast du nie was davon gesagt....ich wollte dich auch schon immer mal fragen:

"Willst du mein...."................................................................"Angelkumpel" sein


----------



## QWERTZ (5. April 2011)

*AW: Auf Karpfen in Roermond*

Thomas, egal was Du nimmst.....nimm weniger!!! :q


----------



## köfi01 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Auf Karpfen in Roermond*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Thomas, egal was Du nimmst.....nimm weniger!!! :q




Das sag ich doch auch immer:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## theundertaker (5. April 2011)

*AW: Auf Karpfen in Roermond*

Seid ihr jetzt gegen mich oder wat...hier wird sich nicht verbündet, damit das klar ist ))) DDDD


----------



## Brassenhunt (6. April 2011)

*AW: Auf Karpfen in Roermond*

Ist es nicht verboten in Holland auf arpfen zu angeln ?


----------



## Udo561 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Auf Karpfen in Roermond*



Brassenhunt schrieb:


> Ist es nicht verboten in Holland auf arpfen zu angeln ?



Vielleicht ,
aber auf Karpfen darfst du angeln 
Was man darf und was nicht steht alles im Begleitheft das man 
zum Vispas erhält
Und wenn ich ein Gewässer was mir fremd ist beangeln möchte dann 
sollte ich mich vorher über die Vorschriften und Gesetze informieren.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------



## Stippvisite (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Auf Karpfen in Roermond*

Hallo, 
hab mal ne Frage, Wie wollten neachste Woche mal nen Tag in die Gegend um Roermond und Wessem. Wir waren selber schon ein paar mal da und haben auf Zander vom Boot gefischt. Wir wollten es dieses mal auf Karpfen vom Ufer versuchen haben allerdings keine Idee wo man da am besten hinfaehrt. Weare sehr dankbar wenn jemand uns nen Tip geben koennte. Danke schonmal 

Gruss Max


----------

